# [mini-cómo] Uso del DNIe con el driver OpenDNIe

## pcmaster

En este hilo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-781724.html expliqué como utilizar el DNIe en Gentoo. Si bien en un principio funcionaba, la antigüedad de algunos paquetes necesarios lo hacía cada vez más difícil, y el wrapper no acababa de funcionar.

Pero ahora tenemos un nuevo driver OpenDNIe, que puede instalarse con este nuevo ebuild, que pondremos en /usr/local/portage/app-crypt/opendnie/opendnie-0.12.2.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=3

DESCRIPTION="Driver OpenDNIe para el DNI electrónico"

HOMEPAGE="http://opendnie.cenatic.es"

SRC_URI="http://forja.cenatic.es/frs/download.php/1332/opensc-opendnie-0.12.2.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

S="${WORKDIR}/opensc-${PV}"

src_compile() {

   econf --prefix=/usr \

      --sysconfdir=/etc \

      --datadir=/usr/share \

      --infodir=/usr/share/info \

      --mandir=/usr/share/man || die "Could not configure"

   emake || die "Emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make failed"

}

```

OpenDNIe es independiente de opensc, es decir, hay que desinstalar tanto opensc como opensc-dnie, e instalar solamente opendnie. El resto de la configuración es igual. Únicamente he notado que, en el administrador de dispositivos de seguridad de Firefox, en vez de 4 entradas del lector smartcard sale solamente una.

----------

## pcmaster

Por cierto, OpenDNIe es una solución "provisional". Según la página web de opensc, están trabajando para incorporar el driver soporte para el DNIe directamente en opensc.

http://www.opensc-project.org/opensc/wiki/SpanishEid

----------

## cameta

Fantástico.

----------

## johnlu

¡Vaya! Justo este pasado fin de semana conseguí instalar y hacer funcionar el DNIe en Gentoo, usé openDNIe, pero lo bajé del SVN. Seguro que es más cómodo usar este ebuild.

En cuanto tenga tiempo lo probaré, ¡muchas gracias!

----------

## johnlu

¿Conocéis algún programa que funcione en Gentoo para firmar documentos con el DNIe?

----------

## johnlu

¿Os funciona a vosotros la prueba de fnmt.es?

A mí me funciona bien la autenticación, pero no la prueba de firma.

----------

## Arctic

El ebuild da problemas con las variables de entorno , supongo que por alguna actualizacion posterior del gestor de paquetes, aunque no hay problema porque lo he compilado directamente pasandole las variables al coonfigurar..... si tengo tiempo veo el problema y edito el codigo,

Este es el error:

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2/temp/environment: línea 146: --sysconfdir=/etc: No existe el fichero o el directorio

/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2/temp/environment: línea 147: --datadir=/usr/share: No existe el fichero o el directorio

/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2/temp/environment: línea 148: --infodir=/usr/share/info: No existe el fichero o el directorio

/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2/temp/environment: línea 149: --mandir=/usr/share/man: No existe el fichero o el directorio

 * ERROR: app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Could not configure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 149:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       --mandir=/usr/share/man || die "Could not configure";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-portage': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2/work/opensc-0.12.2'

>>> Failed to emerge app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2:

 * ERROR: app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Could not configure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 149:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       --mandir=/usr/share/man || die "Could not configure";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-portage': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/opendnie-0.12.2/work/opensc-0.12.2'

```

Edito:

He modificado el ebuild y ahora funciona:

```
# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=3

DESCRIPTION="Driver OpenDNIe para el DNI electrónico"

HOMEPAGE="http://opendnie.cenatic.es"

SRC_URI="http://forja.cenatic.es/frs/download.php/1332/opensc-opendnie-0.12.2.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

S="${WORKDIR}/opensc-${PV}"

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make failed"

```

Añado unos cuantos apuntes interesantes , cuando instaleis :

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pcsc-lite-1.5.3  USE="hal -static -usb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/ccid-1.3.10  USE="-nousb -twinserial" 0 kB 
```

No olvideis  añadir  vuestro usuario al grupo pcscd

```
gpasswd -a vuestro_usuario pcscd
```

Una vez instalado el ebuild y sus dependencias , añadis el certificado desde firefox como narra el pdf de ayuda oficial:

 *Quote:*   

> 3.2.2
> 
> Manualmente
> 
> Se debe ejecutar el Firefox y a través del menú “Preferencias / Avanzado / Cifrado /
> ...

 

En nuestro caso gentoo lo instala en /usr/lib64 o /usr/lib 

Salu2

----------

## majoron

Hola,

Teno un problema en hacer funcionar el DNI electrónico. Si alguien me pudiese echar una mano le estaría muy agradecido (vivo fuera de España y necesito hacer un trámite urgentemente...).

He instalado openDNIe-0.12.2 usando el ebuild de pcmaster (muchas gracias) y el lector de tarjetas me reconoce el DNIe (pcsc_scan dice que he metido el DNI electrónico). Hasta aquí todo bien.

Ahora intento hacer lo que dice Arctic (también gracias):

 *Quote:*   

> Una vez instalado el ebuild y sus dependencias , añadis el certificado desde firefox como narra el pdf de ayuda oficial: 

 

pero firefox me dice que no:

```
Unable to add module
```

¿Alguna idea de cómo solucionar este problema?

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos.

PD Antes lo intenté con opensc y opensc-dnie, pero tenía el mismo problema

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

¿Has probado el ebuild que ha puesto Artic? Según dice, el mío dejó de funcionar por alguna actualización y lo ha arreglado.

A ver si sacan ya una actualización de opensc con soporte para el DNIe.

----------

## Arctic

Prueba el ebuild que aparece en el primer post del enlace :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-923326.html

funciona perfectamente y se encarga de las dependencias .............

 *Quote:*   

> A ver si sacan ya una actualización de opensc con soporte para el DNIe.

 

Por lo que he leido lo unico qu ehan sacado es una "api" java para que los dichosos bancos que siguen tocandonos las narices con explorer dejen de hacerlo, he leido algo en barrapunto al respecto.

Salu2

----------

## cameta

Yo el otro día fui a la comisaria con mi primo a ver si de su DNIe  si se podian actualizar las claves y el PIN para poder operar con el mismo. Desgraciadamente de las dos máquinas con las que se había de hacer estaban una directamente desenchufada y la otra era incapaz de reconocer el DNIe. El policia me comento que estaba completamente estropeado y que nadie venia a arreglarlo. Un nuevo ejemplo de una inversión que ha valido una burrada de millones y que no se mantiene ni funciona.

PS

Al final sacamos una firma digital de la FNMT mediante el procedimiento manual de solicitarla por internet y acudir a la delegación de hacienda.

----------

## majoron

 *majoron wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Teno un problema en hacer funcionar el DNI electrónico. Si alguien me pudiese echar una mano le estaría muy agradecido (vivo fuera de España y necesito hacer un trámite urgentemente...).
> 
> He instalado openDNIe-0.12.2 usando el ebuild de pcmaster (muchas gracias) y el lector de tarjetas me reconoce el DNIe (pcsc_scan dice que he metido el DNI electrónico). Hasta aquí todo bien.
> ...

 

Hola de nuevo,

Logré hacer funcionar el tinglado este del DNIe. Me funciona con opendnie y con opensc-dnie (¿son lo mismo con distintos nombres?). 

No sé cuál era el problema exactamente, pero solo me funcionó tras seguir los pasos descritos en este enlace. Particularmente los pasos 7 a 11 de dicho enlace creo que eran nuevos para mí (o quizás no lo eran pero los había entendido antes mirando otros "howtos"). Por supuesto, para los los pasos relativos a la instalación de software, he seguido las instrucciones específicas de Gentoo, como las de este hilo y de otros como este otro.

En cualquier caso, tras hacer lo que se describe en ese manual, con la salvedad que no pude cargar un nuevo dispositivo de seguridad (todavía "unable to add module"); no obstante parece que se había cargado solo de alguna manera y al final me funciona tanto la autenticación como la firma.

Solo lo escribo por si a alguien le resulta de interés.

Saludos

----------

